# Walnut Forearm Crutches



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I started these for a lady customer back in April. Between having to source the walnut, figure out how I was going to build them and letting the wood acclimate to my shop so it wouldn't warp they took a long time to finish. She should have received them yesterday so I'm going to go ahead and post them.

Walnut with kidskin leather on the cuffs and grips.



















































These were a challenging and rewarding project for me. I'm hoping to hear back from my customer today to see how she likes them.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

WOW!!!! Those are amazingly cool! Sort of like if Sam Maloof got into Steampunk. I can't quite figure out all the joints you used. The upper bit to lower bit connection looks like maybe a bridle joint but I'm not sure.

Any works in progress pics? Dying to know how you did it.

And the handle is reminiscent of the saw handle inspired cane you did a while ago.

Several thousand points out of ten on this project, Rodney. Real works of art!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Dana. I'm horrible at remembering to take pictures while I work. You can see most of the full build on my blog.

https://asturdystick.wordpress.com/

The handles are a variation on my saw handles. I started with the tops and came up with these to match. I was trying for a light, organic sort of look for them. I don't know that I hit it or not but I'm happy.

I spent a lot of time overthinking the joints, I was trying to work out how to attach the handles securely while having a strong joint for the upper sections. I was trying to think in terms of wood finger joints and mortise and tenon joints. Basically I was trying to make them more complicated than they need to be. After I realized that it could be done but needed to be more precise than I'm capable of I came to my senses and kept it simple. The top is a bridle joint. The handles are held on with 3/8 all thread. I used mortise and tenon joints with two screws on the cuffs. The epoxy might have been enough but I like to be sure.

When I was researching how to make them I found one other guy who made them but he passed a while back. I'm going to write up a listing for my Etsy store and start offering them on a custom basis. It might be a small niche but there is a hole there that can be filled. I see a lot of possibilities with the designs on these.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for the link, Rodney! Loved those pics of the crutches in progress.

I read some of the other posts you made there as well. Very informative. You ought to think about maybe expanding a few of those articles and combining them into a book. I'd most certainly buy a copy! (Autographed, of course  )


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks, I don't know that I know enough to write a decent book.

I don't get a lot of traffic on my blog. It's still pretty tiny and I don't advertise it except in a link at my Etsy store. I do have fun writing the articles. That's something I would never have thought I'd say when I was younger. I was a big reader but never much for putting my thoughts in writing. One of the hardest parts is staying honest and admitting my mistakes as I make them. I could and probably will do an entire article on my fails. Maybe it'll save someone else from ruining an otherwise great project.

I plan to keep building the blog up until it becomes a half way decent resource for people who want to make their own.

I don't do Instagram or Facebook but my wife does. She told me she would help with posting stuff on Instagram for me too. It will be a bit before we get that off the ground but it should get me a few more sales.

I did go ahead and post a listing for custom forearm crutches today. The price I have to charge ($500) seems crazy high but I have over $200 in materials, Etsy fees and shipping coming right off the top. Given the amount of work I put into a set it has to be that high to make it worth doing. I figure I have close to 30 hours, probably more in them. I way underbid myself on this pair. Adding up the actual costs as opposed to what I estimated was a real eye opener for me. I'm not complaining, I just can't do that again, at least not without knowing that I'm donating my time.


----------

